# Any good recruitment agencies??



## Kirsty1 (Aug 16, 2012)

Hello 
Im wondering if anyhow can help? Ive been in Dubai for a month now and I'm looking for work! Can anyone recommend any good recruitment agencies to sign up to? To get things moving quicker! already signed up to job sites on the web etc but wondered if I could be doing anything more hands-on to get me in work?
Any experiences would be great to hear
thank-you


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Manpower middle east is a good agency (for the management/executive positions). Other than that, there are a couple of online sites like bayt.com, monstergulf.com and naukrigulf.com. You can upload all your info there and apply. Here's a useful link:

Top 25 recruitment agencies in UAE

Good luck.


----------



## Kirsty1 (Aug 16, 2012)

That's fab! Thanks for the help  I will let you know if you're wise words. Land me a job!


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

Also join Linked in


----------

